# Spinning Foundation-less Lang Frames



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

My buddy does the same with less dowels. Seems to work. I think he uses only two.


----------



## Jared.Downs (Jun 28, 2013)

@odfrank - 

Thanks for the reply. After I finished the frames I thought about the number of dowels / skewers and realized 7 is over kill.

I might do 2-3 for the next round.


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

I spin a lot of foundationless frames. Some with wire, some fishing line and some with nothing but the wax the bees built. After the first year the wax is tough enough to handle it. I would think your dowels will work just fine.

Mike


----------



## rweakley (Jul 2, 2004)

mmiller said:


> I spin a lot of foundationless frames. Some with wire, some fishing line and some with nothing but the wax the bees built. After the first year the wax is tough enough to handle it. I would think your dowels will work just fine.
> 
> Mike


+1

BTW with a good cage, tangential actually works better with foundationless in my experience.


----------



## Jared.Downs (Jun 28, 2013)

rweakley said:


> +1
> 
> BTW with a good cage, tangential actually works better with foundationless in my experience.


@rweakley-

I haven't extracted honey yet, or bothered learning about that. Have been more focused on keeping my bees alive since it's my first year.

What is the alternative to spinning the frames tangentially? Thanks.

Oh and here's the pictures from the link. I finally learned how to embed them in my posts.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I use no wire and no dowels and extract them all the time. If you want to use the dowels, one in the center would be plenty.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

For foundationless frames: I once used some 10 gauge galvanized steel wire, oriented the same as your dowels. I used five wires spaced equidistant across the frame. I've also used nylon fishing line, stainless steel aircraft safety tie wire, nickel plated steel wire (sold as horizontal reinforcement for frames). I prefer the stainless steel safety tie wire, but the wire sold for wiring frames works well, too.

I found that the vertical reinforcements were more than was necessary. They took too much time and effort for minimal benefit.


----------

